# A bit worried



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hello Folks!

I'm a bit concerned and rather than sit worrying on my own I thought I'd come to you lovely ladies for advice and/or reassurance.

I am a bit of a panicker it's true so I could be just totally over-reacting!   

My periods are always 28-30 days never any shorter never any longer, regular as clockwork.  Well this time my LMP started on 2nd February 2011 and yesterday I started again.    Or I thought I did, I had a bit of red blood about 3pm yesterday which then turned brown and then nothing else to speak of except a very little bit of brown until tonight when it was more pink than brown but again only a titchy bit!    (Not even enough to mark sanitary towels in the last 24+ hours) I have got some pain but it's nothing to write home about and doesn't really feel like normal AF pains.

I am very worried.    I can't be pg because although I am sexually active we are using condoms and have never missed wearing them.  I was 40 last week and I'm worried sick that this is me hitting the menopause! (Before I'm ready to come to terms with never having a baby of my own).    Having  been also using the dreaded google I've now also diagnosed myself with Cancer of the Womb!

Just reading this back, this post epitomises what I love about FF, where else could you go and describe your periods and sex life in great detail, own up to irrational fears and know that all you'll get back is love care and support and no-one asking you have you considered a referral to the local Psychiatric Hospital!  

Thanks for any help!   

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Amanda,

Sorry to hear you are worried    and no I don't think you are ready for the Psychiatric Hospital just yet   

A change in your periods can be caused by a number of things, simple lifestyle changes can make a difference to your cycle, a bit of stress, change in weight, a new job etc etc.  Your fear of the menopause is totally understandable after your recent milestone of turning 40, i don't think any woman reaches it without wondering what effect it will have! (I know I did   ) I personally wouldn't panic if this is the first time you have noticed a change, i would more than likely keep a menstrual diary for the next couple of cycles and see if things settle back into what you consider normal for you or see if it establishes a new pattern. If things do change I would advise you to go and visit your GP and get a hormonal profile done and discuss your fears with him/her

Try not to worry hun    easier said than done I know

sorry I can't be any more help

Shelley xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Lou 

If I do end up in an institution I'll need you to come and visit me Ryan won't be able to cover all the visiting times on his own!  

I think the best thing to do is wait until Wednesday when AF would normally be due and by then if it's turned into AF then that's good, if it's stopped and then starts again well I'll see what happens next month and if its just still like this then I'll probably go and see the Practice Nurse as she's lovely and the GP is a  

Thanks to you both!  

Axxxx


----------

